# Gorillaz sind wieder da



## Qonix (5. März 2010)

Ab heute ist das neue Album von Gorillaz im Handel erhältlich und netürlich lag es heute bei mir im Briefkaste. Während ich das hier jetzt schreibe zieh ich mir die ersten Lieder rein und ich muss sagen: GEFÄLLT MIR!!

Super Arbeit. Nicht anders zu erwarten von Gorillaz. Bin echt froh, dass sie nun doch wieder zurück sind.

Noch wer dieser Meinung?


----------



## Naho (5. März 2010)

Ich habe zwar nicht gewusst dass sie ein neues Album machen finde es aber Top von ihnen Super Band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (5. März 2010)

Habs mir jetzt mal angehört.

*gähn*

Bis auf Rhinestone Eyes ist alles langweilig bis unerträglich.
Schlechtes Album.


----------



## DasX2007 (5. März 2010)

Hm, ich finde die alten Sachen von ihnen immernoch besser. Das gleichnamige Album "Gorillaz" wird wohl nie getoppt werden.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. März 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Habs mir jetzt mal angehört.
> 
> *gähn*
> 
> ...





*Klatsch*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find das Album super , und es ist meistens so dass die alten Sachen immer besser sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (7. März 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> *Klatsch*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich mochte davor auch nur 3 Lieder von denen. Aber die auch richtig.
Aber das Album ... gibt mir wirklich absolut nichts.


----------



## DasX2007 (8. März 2010)

So, habe mir vorhin das Album komplett und in Ruhe angehört.
Sind ein paar Tracks dabei die mir recht gut gefallen. Stylo und besonders Empire Ants 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mir persönlich nicht so gut gefällt sind die "HipHoppigen" Tracks...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. März 2010)

DasX2007 schrieb:


> So, habe mir vorhin das Album komplett und in Ruhe angehört.
> Sind ein paar Tracks dabei die mir recht gut gefallen. Stylo und besonders Empire Ants
> 
> 
> ...



Stylo find ich auch am Besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mich stört das HipHoppige nicht sehr, aber wie schon
gesagt ein Vergleich mit dem alten Album verliert es leider...


----------



## DasX2007 (8. März 2010)

Stimmt, mein Lieblingsalbum von Gorillaz ist immernoch Gorillaz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mei Lieblingstitel von Plastic Beach ist jetzt ganz klar und mit großem Abstand Empire Ants!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. März 2010)

Kann man sicher drüber streiten , um ehrlich zu sein hab ich auch nur in alle Lieder (bis auf Stylo) mal reingehört, 11 € sind mir da noch zu viel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (17. März 2010)

Also ich habe Gorillaz immer wieder gerne gehört. Zu Zeiten von "Gorillaz" sogar richtig intensiv. Mit dem neuen Album "Plastic Beach" haben die Jungs nichts Nachhaltiges produziert... Synthie-Pop ist so ganz und garnicht mein Fall. Ich vermisse die typischen Rock- und Hiphop-Songs auf dieser Scheibe. Kein Song kann an Hits wie "Clint Eastwood", "Feel Good Inc.", "El Manana", "Dare" oder "Every Planet We Reach Is Dead" anknüpfen. Nichtmal annährend. Für ein Experiment sind vielleicht zwei, drei Songs gelungen, aber bleiben nicht im Gedächtnis und sind auch nicht wirklich "Radio-tauglich" oder zum "mitsingen" geeignet... Schade.


----------

